# Radon Bikedesign-Contest - jetzt abstimmen!



## Radon-Bikes (2. Januar 2012)

Auf  unserer Facebook Seite präsentieren wir ab sofort die Vorschläge, die  unser Design Team ausgewählt hat. Zur Abstimmung einfach das Bild  anklicken und mit "gefällt mir" markieren. Das Bild mit den meisten  Likes gewinnt. Die Abstimmung läuft bis zum 13.02.2012!
Wegen der  Neutralität der Abstimmung haben wir die Vorschläge anonym eingestellt.  Wir wünschen allen Gewinnern der Vorauswahl viel Glück. Der Sieger  erhält das erste Slide 9.0 mit seinem eigenen Design als Siegprämie.
Zum Wettbewerb geht´s hier


----------



## Bench (2. Januar 2012)

hmm, meins ist natürlich nicht dabei, sondern aus meiner Sicht fast nur hässliche. (3 gute sind dabei) 

naja, wär ja auch zuviel verlangt, nach 32 Lebensjahren *einmal* Glück zu haben.
Danke Gott, in Zukunft glaube ich lieber ans Spaghettimonster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Januar 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> hmm, meins ist natürlich nicht dabei, sondern aus meiner Sicht fast nur hässliche. (3 gute sind dabei)
> 
> naja, wär ja auch zuviel verlangt, nach 32 Lebensjahren *einmal* Glück zu haben.
> Danke Gott, in Zukunft glaube ich lieber ans Spaghettimonster




Tut uns leid, daß Dein Vorschlag nicht dabei ist. Aber bei sovielen Vorschlägen mussten wir zwangsläufig die Auswahl stark zusammenstreichen....


----------



## Robby2107 (3. Januar 2012)

Sind ein paar ganz schöne Designs dabei.
Wobei es immer noch ne andere Sache ist, dann das Rad im kompletten zu sehen. 

Werde mich aber an der Abstimmung nicht beteiligen (können), da ich FB nicht benutze. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## hellobrodi (3. Januar 2012)

Muss leider auch dem ein oder anderen Kommentar bei FB zustimmen, dass viele Designs nun wirklich gleich sind nur in einer anderen Farbe und die Farbwahl generell sehr langweilig ausfällt (0815 Baumarktfahrradfarben)


Bin trotzdem sehr auf das Gesamtergebnis gespannt und es gewinnt hoffentlich nicht der mit den meisten Freunden bei FB


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. Januar 2012)

3 bis 4 Designs sind echt nicht schlecht, bin sehr gespannt ob einer meine Favoriten gewinnt.
Trotzdem bin ich generell von der Auswahl der Vorschläge ein wenig enttäuscht - war bei den Einsendungen nichts originelleres dabei?
Der größte Teil der Vorschläge orientiert sich sehr stark an den aktuellen Designs von Cannondale, Specialized, Cube und Co.
Besonders in der oberen und den unteren Reihen sind ein Paar Vorschläge dabei die nicht euer Ernst sein können, wer soll das denn kaufen...!


----------



## ein_euro_agent (3. Januar 2012)

Ab wann sollen denn die (der?) Rahmen zur Verfügung stehen für die Allgemeinheit?


----------



## silverdiver (3. Januar 2012)

Die Designs die bei FB online stehen bekommt jeder halbwegs versierte Lackierer hin. So richtig was ausgefallenes ist irgendwie nicht dabei, alles machbar. Und wenn man nen guten Lackierer und Airbrusher kennt kommt bei jedem "Versuch" ein Unikat bei rum... Und wieviel soll das "Speziale" denn dann mehr kosten als ein Serien-Slide?


----------



## Wiepjes (3. Januar 2012)

Ich persönlich finde das originale Design am gelungensten.


----------



## Bench (3. Januar 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Tut uns leid, daß Dein Vorschlag nicht dabei ist. Aber bei sovielen Vorschlägen mussten wir zwangsläufig die Auswahl stark zusammenstreichen....



das war keine Kritik am Radon-Team, sondern an Gott 

Ich weiß, jeder Geschmack ist anders. teilweise sehr extrem anders. und das ist auch gut so.



da eh alles vorbei ist, das hier war meiner, wird sicherlich vielen auch nicht gefallen:
da ich kein GFX-pro bin, ist es sehr simple gestaltet.
und ich mag eben schlichtes design und kein knallebunt.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. Januar 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> ...wird sicherlich vielen auch nicht gefallen:





Stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (4. Januar 2012)

na dann warte ich mal, ob deins besser ist


----------



## Schwakowiak (4. Januar 2012)

Für die Interessierten poste ich auch mal meinen Vorschlag:


----------



## Wiepjes (8. Januar 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> das war keine Kritik am Radon-Team, sondern an Gott
> 
> Ich weiß, jeder Geschmack ist anders. teilweise sehr extrem anders. und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> ...



Super, aber die gelben Streifen stören!


----------

